# Middlebury College (VT) Sgt.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Public Safety | Middlebury

Sergeant
Institution:
*Middlebury College*

Location:
Middlebury, VT

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
03/22/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Sergeant
Middlebury College*

*Posting Number:* S01246

*Position Summary:*
The Sergeant position provides leadership and supervision for officers, telecommunicators, and event staff during shifts in order to ensure proper functioning of day-to-day public safety operations and events management. Responsible to ensure and enforce compliance with College policies and procedures, to manage the appropriate responses to urgent issues and emergencies, to direct initial investigations and conduct or assists with thorough investigations of serious incidents occurring on campus and prepare detailed and thorough written reports. May act on behalf of the Director in their absence when so delegated.

*Essential Functions:*

*Offer is contingent upon successful completion of a criminal background check.*

Performs supervisory duties of public safety personnel, including Special Events Staff, Midd Rides, Officers, and Telecommunicators.
Responsible for patrol and event staff: schedules work assignments, conducts daily shift briefings, authorizes overtime and time off, and approves time in Banner.
Responsible for using good judgment to enforce and ensure compliance with College and department policies.
Responsible for managing and overseeing the department response to day, night and weekend incidents and College activities. Must have ability to analyze emergency and non-emergency situations and develop effective courses of action.
Investigates serious incidents, conducts interviews and writes detailed reports.
Manages investigations: Provides coaching and direction to officers documenting incidents and conducting investigations so officers develop their report writing and investigative skills. Review officer reports, provide feedback, and directs the officers to conduct follow up investigation(s) as necessary in order to determine what occurred, to obtain all relevant information based on the incident, and to identify the individuals involved.
Acts as the officer in charge at emergencies until a senior level supervisor arrives.
Reports situations to the Associate Director or the Director or other College officials in a timely and appropriate manner and in accordance to department and College policies.
Provides on-call service to the department staff when assigned in order to provide supervisory coverage in the absence of the Director, and Associate Director.
Evaluates the performance of direct reports by completing annual review forms.
Recommends staffing needs, participates in the hiring, feedback, disciplinary actions up to and including the termination of employees.
Assist with repeat parking offender meetings and help determine appropriate plan for individuals to park on campus.
Conducts the Party Host Workshops for academic year students and language schools as needed.
Performs other administrative duties, patrol and event management as assigned by the Director or Associate Director.
Must attend the Colleges supervisory training.
*General Responsibilities:*

Recommends materials, equipment and training for the department.
Provides informational assistance and promotes good public relations.
Attends scheduled staff meetings and training sessions.
Assists with the patrols of campus buildings and grounds when necessary.
Required to obtain, and maintain current First Aide/CPR, and AED certification. The department will provide opportunities to take these courses or reimbursement if taken elsewhere.
Attends judicial hearings as required.
Performs other related duties as needed.
*Qualification

Education:*
Post-secondary education required. Ability to satisfactorily complete specialized on-the-job training required.

*Knowledge, Skills and Abilities:*
Ability to work nights, days, evenings, and weekends on a rotating basis. Will be required to work blackout time off periods during the academic year. Excellent organizational, interpersonal and communication skills. Must handle confidential matters with appropriate discretion. CPR and AED certification or ability to acquire. Required to have and maintain a valid drivers license and the ability to pass College-administered driving test.

*Experience:*
Experience in a residential college setting, or law enforcement background are preferred. Knowledge of criminal investigation techniques. Knowledge of relevant state and federal laws related to public safety and health in a residential college setting. The ability to recognize and respond to serious emergencies. Typing and computer skills desirable. Background check required.

*Physical Demands:*
Must be able to work nights, and able to work occasional long shifts throughout the year. Must be physically fit and agile. Long periods of standing, walking, sitting and/or driving.

Offers of employment are contingent on completion of a background check. Information on our background check policy can be found here: Background Check Policy | Middlebury

*To apply, visit

jeid-f2c13e8a4c36d84bbeab30142e1c9c64https://middlebury.peopleadmin.com/postings/18989*

jeid-f2c13e8a4c36d84bbeab30142e1c9c64









*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Middlebury College

Fax:
802-443-2058

Online App. Form:
https://apptrkr.com/1422748


----------

